# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  State opticians associations

## Judy Canty

What three things can your state opticians association do to attract/retain your membership?

No rants, please.  I'm looking for solid, acheiveable actions.

----------


## chip anderson

Training programs that really teach something (as opposed to selling the latest and greatest progressive.)  Things like frame repair, adjustment and fit for varying anatomy (ears, noses, etc.),.  Frame shapes (keyhole bridge, saddle bridge, various temple types, etc.)   Lens temple ballance.  Publish charts and update them listing the various lens manufactured (Chart listing all std. depth progressives and thier various uses, virutes& Limitations.  Another chart with all short corridors same information).  Chart listing all special lenses such as quadrafocals and when to used them.  Chart listing all bifocal another with all bifocal with virtues (acutal clear visual field in each range, etc.)

Association that envelopes all opticians whether M.D., O.D. Independent, Chain, wannabe appretice in lab or unemployed and provides low cost membership and training for same.

Publish a *complete* list of all opticians in the state with any specialties that particular optician may have.    As well as a nationwide E. Mail list of all opticians with a board where one can recieve expert advise on special situations that arrive.

Judy:  Let me know if you need more.

Chip

----------


## Judy Canty

Thanks, Chip.  Those three are really great and pretty do-able.  I especially liked your first one...sort of a "big book" concept.

----------


## rbaker

To echo Chips thoughts  training, training, training. Utilize the expertise that exists with the organization. Perhaps an annual ABO test prep course would be very well received and a good incentive for new membership. On the other end, why not some very advanced education perhaps partnered with a local school of nursing or medicine. The main thing is to raise your sights and provide meaningful educational opportunities and not just the typical advertising pap that has been the staple of most State Societies. 

If you have a school of opticianry in your State where do they fit into your educational program?

----------


## GOS_Queen

Great topic!  

This last year, I have emailed my state society 5 times.  I have received auto-replies to each of them saying that they will get back to me.  I have had one email response back.   :Mad:  

I compare my state optical society to two other groups I am involved with (one is the training and development ASTD and the other is the human resource group SHRM).  The websites for ASTD/SHRM are well organized.  I can easily find what I am looking for.  If I email, my emails are returned.  All are welcomed to the websites but there are "perks"  (additional things to access)  for paid members to the ASTD/SHRM.  

ASTD/SHRM has monthly meetings.  All are welcome.  Meetings are posted even in the metro newspapers.  Members pay less than non-members ($10 - $15 vs  $25 -$30).  

There are SIGS and GIGS  (special interest groups and geographical interest groups) so you can connect with people with similar interests or geographically.  These include Newbies to the industries, people with advanced skills, specialization (like e-learning).  They even have mentorship programs ~  paring up newbies with veterans.  

There are classes held twice a year for ASTD.  One class is a 5 - week class for newbies to the industry.  One subject each week.  They have another class for senior level members.  Again, one subject each week.  

SHRM has a national certification test -  they provide weekly training sessions on one particular topic one night a week each week leading up to the test.  Each session is $30 whether you are a member or not.  Only certified people teach the classes.  

Our state optical society has nothing listed on the website for ABO/NCLE training or even when the exams are going to be held.  :hammer: 


I know you didn't want any rants ...  so I am sorry if my reply  comes across as a rant.  

It's frustrating asking your state optical society "what can I do to help the organization " and getting absolutely no response in reply.  


Thanks for asking ~  I think it's a great topic !!!  


Karen

----------


## ziggy

I would like to see the state org's working with each other, to form a unified voice to protect opticians. Every state is so diffrent in reguards to what "is" an optician. They should be the same. I know this is a long term goal but I feel it needs to be done. And I agree, great topic Judy!

----------


## fjpod

I'm not an optician.  I am an optometrist.  Having said that, I'm not so sure it is the job of a state association to educate it's members in the basics.  I think that is the job of an institution of higher learning, or a technical school, or even a well run apprentice program.

I think a good state association should offer CE to it's members, though, as well as other things such as maybe health insurance, representation to the state legislature on issues affecting scope of practice, or insurance and regulatory issues that affect optical practice.  A good state association should be in the business of educating the public in what is good eyecare/eyewear and how to seek out it's members.

Just an opinion from someone who has served as his state optometric association president some time ago.

----------


## rbaker

> I'm not an optician. I am an optometrist. Having said that, I'm not so sure it is the job of a state association to educate it's members in the basics. I think that is the job of an institution of higher learning, or a technical school, or even a well run apprentice program.
> 
> I think a good state association should offer CE to it's members, though, as well as other things such as maybe health insurance, representation to the state legislature on issues affecting scope of practice, or insurance and regulatory issues that affect optical practice. A good state association should be in the business of educating the public in what is good eyecare/eyewear and how to seek out it's members.
> 
> Just an opinion from someone who has served as his state optometric association president some time ago.


Opticianry is not a profession it is a trade or craft. It is more closely related to the trades of electrician or plumber than to the profession of optometry. Most trades us the apprenticeship model of education and this is usually administered by a labor union and regulated by a State legislature through appointments to a Board of Registration.

In the absence of a meaningful National Association we find that opticianry is an abortion of state regulations, education, apprenticeships and in many states no representative presence at all.

----------


## chip anderson

If opticians had the time and money to be educated at higher learning institutions they wouldn't waste thier time becomeing opticians.  They would be O.D.'s Or O.M.D.'s or anything where they didn't have to put up with such low pay, unscrupulous competion and c**p.

Be happy that some quality people are willing to do this due to the circumstances of thier lives.  Remember we were fitting contact lenses when O.D.'s were afraid to them, M.D.'s thought them too time consuming and technical and the O.D.'s didn't as a rule have slit-lamps.

Chip

----------


## fjpod

Chip, you sound angry at me.  In my statement, I said institution of higher learning, OR technical school, Or a well run apprentice program.  Take your pick.  In NYS, many opticians graduate from an associates degree program from the City University of NY.  But that is beside the point.  The question was "what can state associations do to attract members?"  I think I gave some well meaning suggestions.  Maybe they aren't practical for opticians, but I would hope they are.

----------


## Judy Canty

Remember, I said no rants.

----------


## Judy Canty

I do believe that one of our functions is to provide some education at a basic level.  We do it here in Virginia, and attract staff members from OD/MD offices who are interested in expanding their knowledge base.  It is also a great way to introduce many of them to opticianry as a career and allows us to expand our membership at the same time.  

Opticianry does have a viable national organization, the Opticians Association of America, and a national organization dedicated to promoting education in the field, the National Academy of Opticianry, as well as an association of college-based Opticianry programs, the National Federation of Opticianry Schools whose programs are accredited through the Commission on Opticianry Accreditation, the only organization recognized by the US Department of Education to provide such oversight.

Many state leaders in Opticianry either monitor or post on OptiBoard and I am trying to help them gather some insight on what could help them grow their organizations.  As a former president of my state association and former OAA board member and a former COA commissioner, I know that a strong state association is an absolute necessity.  While we may disagree on how well or by whom we are represented, we can at least provide some insight on what can be done better.

----------


## fjpod

Judy,

Agreed.

----------


## chip anderson

Perhaps a good course would be identical to the one Cougar High (U of H) had a one year course that made one an optometrist back in the early 60's.   Today it wouldn't make one a licensed O.D. but it might make one quite capable as an optican,  Or maybe not.  That was back in the day when the W/J rep would go in and heat all the diameter gauges, stretch them so only thier lenses would check out the correct diameter.  Same thing happened with plastic rulers just to mess things up for a while.   I don't remembe how but thickness gauges could be manipulated as well for the same reasons.

Oh, the good old days.

Chip

Sorry about the rant Judy and rbaker, but we old folk get lonely late at night and after my Long Island (the only good thing to come out of New England) Ice Tea stuff just comes out.

----------


## rbaker

I have been involved in this debate since I was president of my state opticians society in 1972-73 and I have been listening to this discussion since Christ was a corporal. It is the most frustrating endeavor that I have ever been involved with. In these past years we have seen a deterioration of the skills and scope of practice of opticianry rather than the achievement of those lofty goals that we envisioned in the sixties with the advent of licensing/registration and formal education programs in some states. Some of us actually foresaw the day when graduation from a full time, two year program would be required for licensing. We also looked forward to licensing in every state. So, some of us are sitting here today quite disappointed in what opticianry has become and quite skeptical about its future.

While your efforts to breath some life into state societies and the OAO is laudable I think the patient is terminal. We have too many diverse goals and agendas to come to a consensus on what opticianry is or how it should be governed. Nothing would please me more than to be proven wrong but we have had 35 years of zero progress and stagnation. All this while the group of members which had the foresight to split off from us has grown immeasurably.

Its difficult for me to write about this without ranting.

Chip,

Screw the Long Island Ice Tea. I am going to do a couple of Demerol and go for a drive with my grandchildren standing up in the back of my pickup. And. Long Island is not a part of New England.

----------


## Judy Canty

And that is exactly why we need to make our associations more relevant to today's Optician and why we are actively pursuing new members.   Too many of us are sitting behind a dispensing table pi$$ing and moaning about the past.  It's time to move on.  I began this thread looking for information that would benefit state associations not whining about the past.  Lets keep on topic please.

----------


## ziggy

The OAA should request that all state presidents should come together at one time to work a *national* agenda. This will be the only way trade will progress. IMHO the state org's should not worry with CEC's, for god's sake there are bunches of places to get CEC's. The state/national org's should be there to advance the profession. Sometimes we work too hard at keeping the status que(I know i miss spelled that). It's time to get on the offense and quit playing defence.

not a rant Judy just my 2 cents

----------


## Judy Canty

That would be the OAA Leadership conference held yearly in late Jan/early Feb.  Unfortunately, not every state association has the means or the interest to send a representative.  This is another reason I began this thread.  New/current membership = operating capital.  Again lets stay on topic, please.

----------


## GOS_Queen

*I would like to know:* 

1) how I can be involved 

2) how membership benefits me

*I would like to have:* 

1) the website updated regularly

2) newletters (or even email newsletters) sent out to all opticians 
(not just those who pay the annual membership ~ again, I would like 
to see what the organization is doing) 

3) inquiries should be answered professionally and promptly (vs how I received the one and only reply out of 5 that I requested information on this last year ~ I only got the word "CANCELLED" back as a reply about an event listed on the website that I inquired about)  :Eek:  


4) monthly or quarterly meetings that all are invited to attend 

5) SIGS and GIGS (special interest groups and geographic groups) to network with others of similar interests or geographical locations across the state 


Karen  :Nerd:

----------


## wmcdonald

...cost and mailing them to all is a financial burden most can't afford. Go to a meeting, talk to the folks involved, and if you agree with their direction, join. There are many professional associations Opticians can play a role in, but most choose not to do so. Leaders, listen to these posts and act accordingly. You can't do all things requested here like the newsletters to everyone (who is "all opticians"?), but make an attempt to make your organization more responsive and you will grow. We need proactive leadership and active participation to again regain our status.

----------


## Karlen McLean

1. A plan to bring in new membership. Not just ideas, a plan with steps that require action and results. New membership is essential to keep the organization fresh and with the times, and financially viable.
2. Mentoring new members to help them grow in the profession and the organization. "Revolving door" boards and executive committees exisit in part because no new membership is trained to help and take over.
3. Ask what your state members want using a simple survey via mailer, online, or phone call. Tally the results, then accomplish the three most requested.
4. Personal contact is essential. That means a system for members to call or visit potential members on a regular basis. Sure, you may get shot down, but you'll also have some interest and sign-up. Then, you can help mentor the new members.
5. Make sure new members in your organization are recognized, not just with a mailer and certificate, but personally. Call and thank them. Shake their hand and thank them. Most importantly, invite them to board meetings; get them involved. It may start with them checking in attendees at CE hours or being a classroom monitor, but it can go so much farther with a little attention and help.

----------


## Lonewolf_21187

1. reduce membership fees to a desirable reasonable amount so people will want to participate.

2. Contract with optical vendors a discount program on merchandise, goods,services,etc. For being a valued member.

3. Buy an anunity with ongoing membership fees to create revenues for  programs that will help the association and its members when additional funds are needed for emergency purposes.

----------


## Roy R. Ferguson

*Hi Guys:**Here's a survey I did in Tennessee a few years ago.  The format may be of assistance to you.**The purpose of this survey is to collect suggestions as to how the TDOA can better serve* *its membership.  Please take a few minutes and complete this questionnaire.*

1. Are you a member of the Tennessee Dispensing Opticians Association (TDOA)?                               YES [ ]                NO [ ]



2. If you answered NO to question 1, why are you not a member?  Use the back of the form.



PLEASE RATE THE FOLLOWING TDOA AREAS

(1. Definitely satisfied, 2. Satisfied, 3. Neutral, 4. Not satisfied, 5. Definitely not satisfied).


  3.  Continuing Education                     4.  Political Representation         

  5.  Newsletter                                         6.  Local Chapter          

  7.  President                                            8. Vice-President             

  9.  Officers                                           10. Directors        

11. Support for Formal Education       12. Legislative Efforts         

13. Contact Lens Review Course        14.  Spectacle Review Course   

15. Overall Member Services      



16. In your opinion, where should the TDOA headquarters be located?  Choose one.

Maryville [ ]     Bristol [ ]     Knoxville [ ]     Chattanooga [ ]     Nashville [ ]     Memphis [ ]



17. What two (2) things do you like best about the TDOA?



1.



2.



18. What two (2) things do you like least about the TDOA?



1.


2.


19. Please list two (2) changes you would like the TDOA to make.



1.



2.



20. Please give the names of two opticians you would like to nominate to the TDOA Board of Directors.



1.   

2.


21. Who would you nominate for the Tennessee Board of Dispensing Opticians (Licensing Board)?







22. What comments do you have regarding TDOA Continuing Education?  
Use the back of the form.


23. What is your opinion regarding support the TDOA has provided formal education and the Roane State Community College Opticianry Program?  Please indicate if you are a graduate of the RSCC program.  Use the back of the form.



24. Do you feel the TDOA represents your best interests?  YES [ ]   NO [ ]   Please comment.



                Thank you for your efforts.  I will compile and forward the results to the TDOA.

----------


## Roy R. Ferguson

*Hi Guys:* *Here's a survey I did in Tennessee a few years ago. The format may be of assistance to you. * 



*The purpose of this survey is to collect suggestions as to how the TDOA can better serve* *its membership. Please take a few minutes and complete this questionnaire.*




1. Are you a member of the Tennessee Dispensing Opticians Association (TDOA)? YES [ ] NO [ ]

2. If you answered NO to question 1, why are you not a member? Use the back of the form.

PLEASE RATE THE FOLLOWING TDOA AREAS 
(1. Definitely satisfied, 2. Satisfied, 3. Neutral, 4. Not satisfied, 5. Definitely not satisfied).

3. Continuing Education                   4. Political Representation 
5. Newsletter                                       6. Local Chapter 
7. President                                          8. Vice-President 
9. Officers                                           10. Directors 
11. Support for Formal Education   12. Legislative Efforts 
13. Contact Lens Review Course    14. Spectacle Review Course 
15. Overall Member Services 

16. In your opinion, where should the TDOA headquarters be located? Choose one.

Maryville [ ] Bristol [ ] Knoxville [ ] Chattanooga [ ] Nashville [ ] Memphis [ ]

17. What two (2) things do you like best about the TDOA?

1.

2.

18. What two (2) things do you like least about the TDOA?
1.

2.

19. Please list two (2) changes you would like the TDOA to make.
1.

2.

20. Please give the names of two opticians you would like to nominate to the TDOA Board of Directors.
1. 

2.

21. Who would you nominate for the Tennessee Board of Dispensing Opticians (Licensing Board)?

22. What comments do you have regarding TDOA Continuing Education? 
Use the back of the form.

23. What is your opinion regarding support the TDOA has provided formal education and the Roane State Community College Opticianry Program? Please indicate if you are a graduate of the RSCC program. Use the back of the form.

24. Do you feel the TDOA represents your best interests? YES [ ] NO [ ] Please comment.

Thank you for your efforts. I will compile and forward the results to the TDOA.

----------


## Snitgirl

> What three things can your state opticians association do to attract/retain your membership?
> 
> No rants, please.  I'm looking for solid, acheiveable actions.


1st thing 
They can create a representative that can go from office to office letting Opticians know they exist! ←just like a frame rep does.

2nd thing  they can attend CEs and have their little table educating Opticians that they exist! ←just like the lab and manufactures do.


3rd thing  I am off to work so I will have to post later

----------


## GOS_Queen

> ...cost and mailing them to all is a financial burden most can't afford. Go to a meeting, talk to the folks involved, and if you agree with their direction, join. There are many professional associations Opticians can play a role in, but most choose not to do so. Leaders, listen to these posts and act accordingly. You can't do all things requested here like the newsletters to everyone (who is "all opticians"?), but make an attempt to make your organization more responsive and you will grow. We need proactive leadership and active participation to again regain our status.


_Who is all opticians_? C'mon, it's those who work in private practice and chain opticians, lab techs, ophthalmic techs etc. 

It would be nice to know when & where the meetings were held so that you can go attend! 

An email newletter does not have to be expensive to send out. I know groups that have set up a yahoo group for emails read only from the administrator. The emails are posted once a month. The group membership can be monitored. Or, you can just send out a monthly email. 


How about some ideas to reduce the expense of sending out a paper newsletter because it's too expensive. 

It can be a one page front and back. 

I can get a free ream of recycled paper at Office Depot and Office Max for just returning my printer ink cartridge for recycling. 

Perhaps the officers can do a cold call sweep across the area with information. If there are several locations to a practice, perhaps hit the main one and they can get the information out. 

It really doesn't have to be "just" the people on the board doing this ~ *why not post volunteer opportunities on the website and ask the members to network and reach out ?* 

Divide the metro area up and make it a goal to visit the offices in a given area once a quarter. 

Take a single package of microwave popcorn, make a label to put over it that says "the XYZ optician's association just popped in to say hi and let you know about some upcoming events" ... (actually, I got that idea from a hotel chain that stopped by the store and did that cold call ... I used it actually for another project and it was very well received!) 

*If 5 - 10 people in a given metro area are passionate about their industry, I bet they would LOVE to be given the chance to further their cause !!!* 

Or how about this one? Maybe they can talk to a local lab that services quite a few opticals and they can include a postcard flier or the newsletter with the orders? Maybe once a quarter. The lab can get "kudos" (mentioned in the newsletter) and perhaps a discounted booth rate at the yearly convention. 

Edited to add:  

The ASTD group I belong to will give a credit of $50 for 6 hours of volunteer time to members who volunteer for their annual convention.  Perhaps if you volunteer so much time, you get a reduced rate on membership for the next year ... ???  

The ASTD group also posts a "volunteer of the month" article on the website and lists volunteer opportunities.   


Karen  :Nerd:

----------


## wmcdonald

of meetings occurs in journals both online and in print. What geographic region? If there is sensitive membership materials there that non-members should not have access to? There is far more ot it than you realize. Most of these organizations are small and have very limited resources. But they do use them well. Many labs do send out information, and are great sources of assistance. I know these associations across the country quite well, and comparing them to ASTD you will be quite disappointed. The Opticians Associations across the country are all seeking members, and they are all fighting the battle for funds. Some do not even have a web page. But there is good new! They are all looking for leadership. I know, since you are passionate on the subject, that your state would love to make you chair of the newsletter committee and get it done for them. I mean this seriously, not as sarcasm. These folks are looking for workers and I hope you will agree to assist.

----------


## wmcdonald

Give Ms. Woods at call here:
http://www.oregonoptician.org/

I know Debi will put your passion to work. They do a pretty good job in their web page and tell me that they send information out regularly. I know they would love to have you if you are interested. Please note the year long schedule of courses for CE, etc.

----------


## GOS_Queen

> Give Ms. Woods at call here:
> http://www.oregonoptician.org/
> 
> I know Debi will put your passion to work. They do a pretty good job in their web page and tell me that they send information out regularly. I know they would love to have you if you are interested. *Please note the year long schedule of courses for CE, etc*.


Perhaps I am not seeing the year long schedule of courses for CE.  

I have emailed them 5 times this year and only have received one reply back.  One email asked specifically what I could do to help ... no reply.

----------


## wmcdonald

Go to the links and see the the one marked Optical Forum. They are listed under events. Look at the contact page. There are phone numbers listed as well on the contact page. They will return your call I'm sure. 

Good luck.

----------


## GOS_Queen

re:  the events/links on forum -  out of the 10 on there, I have posted the last five.  I'm trying ... :o

----------


## Lady Nicole

I'm new to opticianry, so I a big draw for me would be interaction with other opticians, especially more experienced ones who could "mentor" me. I wouldn't necessarily be looking for training, just a chance to talk to people who have been there already. An association should be easily accessible and visible, through newsletters, emails, or a well-designed web page. (apparently the California Optician's Association doesn't have one, or if they do I've not been able to find it...) It doesn't have to be complicated, maybe meetings a few times a year. Tour a local lab... Material or product workshops... Presentations from local experts in various fields like refracting, problem solving with difficult patients, fitting children or the elderly... volunteer work in the community to make the group more visible, educate the public in eye health and vision care... there's lots that a group could do. 




> What three things can your state opticians association do to attract/retain your membership?
> 
> No rants, please. I'm looking for solid, acheiveable actions.


 
My three things would be-

1. Be easy to find and welcoming of potential members
2. Provide opportunities for opticians to meet with each other and discuss whatever topics the group would lean towards, be they basic or advanced.
3. Keep it simple- while I _would_ like to be a part of a local or state association, I don't have a lot of time or money to devote to it... so if there are too many meetings or lengthy programs or high dues, I'll burn out real quick.

----------


## Alvaro Cordova

I think that support should start at the grassroots level while supporting the OAA in order for it to get back on its feet again.  Right now, with so many opticians, the lack of membership in even the state orgs, and no spokesperson, I feel that opticianry is in a cacophonous state.  Not to sound too geeky and overly technical, but in a divide and conquer algorithm, one combines smaller groups into one cohesive ordered whole.  The point being that it simply may be easier in the long run to do it at the local level first before taking on some national agenda like licensing or scope of practice.  It is human instinct to want to belong to a group.  I, like GOS_Queen, feel the need to do something, but don't know exactly what.  I'm still to a certain extent trying to envision the future of opticianry.  The good news is that there are plenty of people who want to get involved and participate in some larger plan.  I personally believe that Opticianry is going to get better.  I can not envision opticianry going the way of the dinosuar.  It's too necessary a field.  As some of the studies I have read indicate, education and opticianry should go hand in hand and it's regular people who feel that way not just opticians.  People want educated individuals to dispense their glasses.  I know I did when I wasn't in the optical field.  

As a side note, one of the ways I intend to help opticians continue to be independent practitioners is by reducing some costs via a Patient and Inventory database for an optical office that would be available for free (GPL - General Public License).  How would all of you feel about this?  I know people like free stuff :)

----------


## Alvaro Cordova

> I'm new to opticianry, so I a big draw for me would be interaction with other opticians, especially more experienced ones who could "mentor" me. I wouldn't necessarily be looking for training, just a chance to talk to people who have been there already. An association should be easily accessible and visible, through newsletters, emails, or a well-designed web page. (apparently the California Optician's Association doesn't have one, or if they do I've not been able to find it...) It doesn't have to be complicated, maybe meetings a few times a year. Tour a local lab... Material or product workshops... Presentations from local experts in various fields like refracting, problem solving with difficult patients, fitting children or the elderly... volunteer work in the community to make the group more visible, educate the public in eye health and vision care... there's lots that a group could do. 
> 
> My three things would be-
> 
> 1. Be easy to find and welcoming of potential members
> 2. Provide opportunities for opticians to meet with each other and discuss whatever topics the group would lean towards, be they basic or advanced.
> 3. Keep it simple- while I _would_ like to be a part of a local or state association, I don't have a lot of time or money to devote to it... so if there are too many meetings or lengthy programs or high dues, I'll burn out real quick.


I definitely agree that networking with each other should be a priority.  We should support each other as much as we support our local and national organizations.

----------


## Snitgirl

> I'm new to opticianry, so I a big draw for me would be interaction with other opticians, especially more experienced ones who could "mentor" me. I wouldn't necessarily be looking for training, just a chance to talk to people who have been there already. An association should be easily accessible and visible, through newsletters, emails, or a well-designed web page. (apparently the California Optician's Association doesn't have one, or if they do I've not been able to find it...) It doesn't have to be complicated, maybe meetings a few times a year. Tour a local lab... Material or product workshops... Presentations from local experts in various fields like refracting, problem solving with difficult patients, fitting children or the elderly... volunteer work in the community to make the group more visible, educate the public in eye health and vision care... there's lots that a group could do. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My three things would be-
> 
> 1. Be easy to find and welcoming of potential members
> 2. Provide opportunities for opticians to meet with each other and discuss whatever topics the group would lean towards, be they basic or advanced.
> 3. Keep it simple- while I _would_ like to be a part of a local or state association, I don't have a lot of time or money to devote to it... so if there are too many meetings or lengthy programs or high dues, I'll burn out real quick.



Lady Nicole,

If you find something for California, please let me know since I've been looking as well. :D

----------


## GOS_Queen

> Lady Nicole,
> 
> If you find something for California, please let me know since I've been looking as well. :D


Snitgirl ~  

I couldn't find a website but I did find this ...  (after much searching ~  it wasn't on the NAO,or OAA sites ...  :o )  

California Association of Dispensing Opticians
P.O. Box 763
Manteca, CA 95336
(213) 681-7597

----------


## Snitgirl

Thanks GOS Queen!  You are the champ!!  

I shall make a phone call after I get off work today to see what they are all about.  Bummer that there is no website available.  Thank you for your time :D

----------


## quantum

*The question:*
What three things can your state opticians association do to attract/retain your membership?

*My answer:*
Is more complex than listing #1, #2, #3, but it's an offer to assist state associations any way I can, not a rant. Here goes... 

Almost every product or service used in real life as well as optical life was somebody's "brilliant idea" at one time. Then, someone inevitably comes along and makes that brilliant idea better. That's forward progress, and that's one of the things I believe we are all shooting for, myself included. My personal goal is to become the Lee Iacocca of opticianry. ;)

Seriously, it is indeed a shame that most (but not all) opticianry associations do not or can not market themselves successfully to potential or existing members. There are a myriad of reasons, but two that keep popping up are not enough manpower available and/or the lack of sufficient operating capital. 

This is where I believe I can offer the most assistance. I am offering my company's services and resources to any and all interested societies that would like to incorporate my suggestions/ideas/abilities or anything we have to offer into your organization's efforts. Quantum Optical currently works with 5 state associations on various levels, and would welcome the opportunity to work with each and every one out there. 

*Suggestion #1 - Communicate*
An attractive, professional, user-friendly website with timely information on a real, popup-ad free server that is updated and managed on a regular basis. We have custom-built, and currently manage websites for the Opticians Association's of Pennsylvania, New Mexico and Mississippi. Essentially, we have provided these associations with a cost-effective way to communicate with their members via the web. www.paoptician.org , www.mado.org , www.oanm.com . 

Almost anything you can dream of can be done better, faster and cheaper on the 'net, including quarterly e-mail newsletters, list management, calendars, forums, announcements, secure online membership payments, name it. We are also responsible for maintaining and updating the sites, which takes that particular responsibility off the staff. 

If you need a website built from scratch, have a site that needs a face lift, paying too much for the site/hosting you have, or if you would just like some help with hanging your shingle on the web, feel free to contact me directly for special "family rates" on hosting, site design, and site management. Once you have a site, the doors are wide open to do many, many beneficial things with little or no effort, and again, I am happy to assist with that growth. The key to it however, is site management and regular updates, which I will oversee personally.

Through some unique working relationships, we can also assist in good ol' fashioned paper items such as printing and mailing of newsletters, brochures, membership announcements and renewals, etc. 

*Suggestion #2 - Educate*
It has been the long-standing model of national opticianry to have 3 separate organizations do specific functions to perpetuate growth within the field. We created the ABO/NCLE to certify, the NAO to educate, and the OAA to legislate. It's safe to say other professions, service trades and craftsmen have a similar two or three-pronged model, and they all function with varying degrees of success.

Along the way in opticianry-land, state-level organizations, who are ideally positioned to be local eyes and ears for the national _legislative_ body, have been increasing their focus on providing CE and education. This is understandable, since it generates a revenue stream that makes up for the insufficient amount of money that comes in via membership dues. 

However, the amount of valuable time it takes to plan meetings and coordinate all the things there are to coordinate when hosting a conference, might be better spent gathering more members or sitting on the state house steps. So, how can you, as an association, survive financially and still make things happen in your state, including increasing membership? 

We offer a variety of cost-effective solutions that, by design, are extremely simple to implement. For example, most (again, not all) states allow online CE for all or part of their CE credits. If you are in a non-licensed or "ABO only" state, online CE is definitely a viable option. We have programs that permit you, as an association, to offer discounted or FREE CE to your members, which is a very attractive benefit on anyone's short-list of things to see in their society. 

In my assessment, and based on the pace we are adding courses to our online menu, Quantum Optical will become the single largest resource of online CE for opticians by the 1st quarter of 2006, with over 70 courses and topics, by various contributing authors, totaling somewhere in the neighborhood of 125-150 hours of CE available through our site. Your members would have access to all of them, day or night, including all the bells, whistles and features built into the site. Think that would be good bait for the membership hook? 

The nominal costs for some of the programs we offer can be offset by increasing dues a few bucks, or by reducing live CE expenses, either of which we can help calculate for you. Your association, in turn, would be adding a valuable benefit to your membership packet, for which members will probably be more willing to pay, since they are getting something they can use and appreciate in return. 

Imagine attracting more members, devoting less time to CE meetings, and potentially maintaining the same amount of profit from each membership dollar. How many possibilities does that present? We have these programs in place for the above mentioned associations, as well as the NY State Society of Opticians, who's members currently can get all their online CE through Quantum Optical for free as a membership benefit. We can customize a program that's right for you, too.

If the online alternative is not an option for you, than perhaps you'd like to outsource your live meeting planning. Again, that is a service we can provide your association to give you more time to focus on other important issues. 

As a company, these are our core functions, meeting planning and online CE programs. You can view them on my site here http://quantumoptical.com/corpservices.asp and here http://quantumoptical.com/authsvc.asp . We have the resources available to make your next meeting or distance learning alternative a success. If either of these programs spikes your interest, and hopefully they do, please don't hesitate to contact me and I will go over them in detail with you.

*Suggestion #3 - Training Opportunities*
Without prying open the great formal education vs. on-the-job training debate, I think we all agree that learning is a positive thing regardless where the knowledge comes from. As an instructor, I do fall on the side that has college in the mix though. 

With that said, if a formal college program isn't available, or right for an otherwise motivated individual, then some form of training needs to be made available, period. Where should these individuals turn for basic knowledge? To the representative association in their chosen field. 

Likewise, what about an optician who already holds certification or licensure and wants to expand on that knowledge in other areas of eye related topics? Perhaps that individual may even strive to hold additional advanced or parallel certifications to increase their own value to an employer and raise the bar just a little for the rest of us. Topics in this realm include refraction, contact lens fitting, optical business management, pre-testing procedures, etc. 

Again, we as a company offer these types of programs and more, in multiple formats, developed by some of the best speakers in the business. We have done this with the Ohio Optometric Association and the Professional Opticians of Florida, just to name a few. Your association can also implement them into a live program, annual convention or online training module without any additional duties or responsibilities.

So, my friends, the invitation stands and is open to any and all optical associations. If you would like to utilize any of the services I offered to ease the workload or add valuable member benefits, by all means let's talk. If you can find a way to get this offer in front of other state association leaders that don't visit this forum, that would be great and appreciated too. If you have any questions, feel free to contact me. I look forward to working with you all. 

Regards,

Michael Della Pesca, President
Quantum Optical
www.quantumoptical.com

----------


## GOS_Queen

Wow ~  

:cheers: 

I am printing that out and sending it to my state society.  


Karen  :D

----------


## Lady Nicole

> Thanks GOS Queen! You are the champ!! 
> 
> I shall make a phone call after I get off work today to see what they are all about. Bummer that there is no website available. Thank you for your time :D


Snitgirl-  how did the call go?

----------


## Snitgirl

LOL, # is not correct that is posted and there was no current number 
California Association of Dispensing Opticians
I appreciate your efforts for us..GOS.. :D

----------


## GOS_Queen

:o 

sorry it didn't work out ...  





> LOL, # is not correct that is posted and there was no current number 
> California Association of Dispensing Opticians
> I appreciate your efforts for us..GOS.. :D

----------


## keagles2

:Rolleyes:  I was at one time  a member of the opticians association through the class that I was attending.I recieved a couple of leaflets through out the year that had info on upcoming events however I always recieved my leaflets too late to react or attend. I have also numerous times volunteered to help in any way as the organizations state that they never have enough help, however I have heard from no one.I also cannot warrant paying 100. plus dollars to reinstate membership for a few late leaflets.
My primary point here is that better interaction and correspondance with members would be benefitial to keeping members. Disperse more leaflets with added reading perhaps from articles from members.Take the help that is offered be it ever so tiny and find a way to attract members through one on one contact and interaction.
:) Just opinions

----------


## GOS_Queen

Website: www.medbd.ca.gov

*Contact person: email staff member at webmaster@medbd.ca.gov*


*Rhonda Rodriguez* 

*MEDICAL BOARD OF CALIFORNIA* Licensing Operations - RDO Program 
1426 Howe Avenue, Suite 54 
Sacramento, CA 95825-3236 
PHONE  916 263-2634 
FAX     916 263-2567

Here's this contact information ~ not really the optician's society but the licensing department. I wonder if Rhonda might have information about the optician's society ? 

(there is no listing under California Society at OAA - I checked). 

HTH ~ 


Karen

----------


## GOS_Queen

I copied this from a BABY BOOMER group here in Portland.  

I like this.  

HTH -  

Karen 


BENEFITS OF MEMBERSHIP
Membership in the organization demonstrates your belief in the objectives and goals of the club and contributes to its continued success.Membership allows your voice to be heard in the services and activities offeredMembership allows you to receive membership discount pricing to Boomer eventsMembership allows you access to our Annual Members Only PartyMembers will receive their own Boomer StickerMembers are automatically entered in a monthly drawingAs new affiliates are added additional benefits and or discounts will be offered to members onlyMembership allows you the opportunity to serve as an officer or committee memberMembership and your participation in the organization give you the opportunity to establish new friendships and or networking opportunitiesMembership entitles you to receive advanced notice via email of upcoming events before being offered to the general public

----------


## JerryR

There were a lot of great suggestions to Judy's post.  A suggestion I have would be to have Association chapters around the state so all opticians wishing to be active in their state society can attend meetings without traveling great distances (which most wont do).  This should lead to more members, more ideas for the society, more revenue for the society and a stronger association.

----------


## Bev Heishman

In a licensed state this is well in good. There are to many unlicensed states that the only recognized venture is ABO Certification and that CE is so readily available that there is no attendance at regional meetings unless a manufacturer is feeding them and giving the ABO credit. Essentiallly free. 

So many people say they can not support their state society by joining for $10 or less a month but have discretionary dollars to pay for nights on the town, lattes daily, cigarettes and alcoholic beverages.  They also want to know why they don't make more money; give nothing in hopes that others will and have critized over & over again that they would join if ...... These same individuals do not believe in themselves or should I say invest in themselves to get a formal education and readily place the blame on others. 

It is time for all unlicensed states to seek voluntary registration and work towards a formal education goal as the future benchmark. There is no way licensure and mandatory requirements can come about because of such division within opticianry.

----------


## HarryChiling

Bev I thought you might like this for the PA associations web site. Just create a seperate key for your directory from google and paste it in the source code. Enjoy.

[OPINION]
PS - The reason why I wont join is due to the fact that most associations that I have been involved with have been helpful untill they cashed my check. Unfortunately the associations mostly are run by the same group of people and have the feel of a clique making me feel like an ousider.[OPINION]

----------


## Bill West

I know a man whose real given first name is Doctor. He is called "Doc".
If each optician would do a legal name change we could all be doctors.
Since most people are not aware that doctor simply means teacher, they would have an immediate higher opinion of opticians.
Take for example "Optometrist", no medical school degree yet they call themselves "doctor".
Chiropractor's refer to themselves as "doctor", no medical school training.
Some professions use the term when a "doctrate" of education is obtained.
Professors who really do teach. Preachers who teach. Some preachers who do not obtain a doctrate of education but are given an honarary title. Whoa!
So let's even the playing field. Let's have;
"Doctor of server", at Wendys.
"Doctor of mechanics", at the garage.
"Doctor of wax", for the person who does the floors.
"Doctor of cabs", for the cab driver.
"Doctor of maids", for the gals at the motel.
"Doctor of reception", for the receptionest.
"Doctor of crime", for the policeman.
"Doctor of bricks", for the brick mason.
"Doctor of doo", for the plumer.
"Doctor of mud", for the ditch digger.
"Doctor of big rigs", for the truck driver.
"Doctor of hair ", for the hairdresser.
We could go on and on but for the lack of space and time, while I work on my "Doctrate of BULL", I already have my Masters.

----------


## Framebender

There have been a number of excellent suggestions.  My top 3 would be communication, education and reasonable dues.

You keep steering us in the right direction and for that I thank you!!

----------


## chip anderson

Once knew an optician who had a shingle outside of his shop said:

Howard Underwood, DpO.   I assume for dispensing optician.  Looked a lot like he had a doctorate though.  He got by with this because he had for many years run a wholesale lab that serviced most of the O.D.'s in the area.

----------


## pbsE46

> In a licensed state this is well in good. There are to many unlicensed states that the only recognized venture is ABO Certification and that CE is so readily available that there is no attendance at regional meetings unless a manufacturer is feeding them and giving the ABO credit. Essentiallly free. 
> 
> So many people say they can not support their state society by joining for $10 or less a month but have discretionary dollars to pay for nights on the town, lattes daily, cigarettes and alcoholic beverages. They also want to know why they don't make more money; give nothing in hopes that others will and have critized over & over again that they would join if ...... These same individuals do not believe in themselves or should I say invest in themselves to get a formal education and readily place the blame on others. 
> 
> It is time for all unlicensed states to seek voluntary registration and work towards a formal education goal as the future benchmark. There is no way licensure and mandatory requirements can come about because of such division within opticianry.


You got that right Bev!!

I've been a member of the POF ever since I moved to Florida and I have no sympathy for those who struggle to get the CE requirements. Too many Opticians only take the manatory 20 hours and that's it. They have to put themselves out for 1 weekend every two years.  :cry:  For the most part these people do not support their states association, another problem with me. Opticians, as a whole, need to take their careers more seriously if they ever want to become real professionals. The problem is, most don't care. Florida, for instance, only has about 25% of it's Licensed Opticians as memebers of the POF, not acceptable. Get a grip people and join your state associations

----------


## Aarlan

> You got that right Bev!!
> 
> I've been a member of the POF ever since I moved to Florida and I have no sympathy for those who struggle to get the CE requirements. Too many Opticians only take the manatory 20 hours and that's it. They have to put themselves out for 1 weekend every two years.  For the most part these people do not support their states association, another problem with me. Opticians, as a whole, need to take their careers more seriously if they ever want to become real professionals. The problem is, most don't care. Florida, for instance, only has about 25% of it's Licensed Opticians as memebers of the POF, not acceptable. Get a grip people and join your state associations


This is a problem of all state associations.  When and if the licenses are watered down (in the states that have licensing requirements) and the wages of opticians are depressed due to a new supply/demand model, all the opticians who were too busy to care about their state associations will be the first to complain and wonder why no one was looking out for their interests.

AA

----------


## pbsE46

> This is a problem of all state associations. When and if the licenses are watered down (in the states that have licensing requirements) and the wages of opticians are depressed due to a new supply/demand model, all the opticians who were too busy to care about their state associations will be the first to complain and wonder why no one was looking out for their interests.
> 
> AA


Then they don't get it, do they?

----------


## rent4711

I know this thread is in referrence to state associations but I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask my question here. I'm from PA so I am going to be joining the state assocaition here but as far as national associations go should I join as many as possible or stick to one? Any thoughts on that?

My other question is fairly random the one assoc. said that membership renews at the begining of the fiscal year (june) so if I join now does that mean that I am going to have to repay dues in 2 months? I appologize I don't remember which one had said that, I think NAO but not positive.

What is the best way to get the most out of your membership. How does a person actually get involved and not just be a member and pay dues and say I belong to this org. This is reference mainly to the PA state assoc. I want to be an active member, if that means stuffing envelopes that's fine at least I am doing something to help out or make a difference. :D

BTW I appologize Judy for going somewhat off topic.

----------


## Alvaro Cordova

You could try the Opticians Association of America (OAA) at http://www.oaa.org

I would join them before the NAO.  I am a member of the OAA as of this year, so like you, I just started supporting opticianry organizations.

----------


## Judy Canty

Join them all.  Your state association advocates for local issues concerning the practice of Opticianry.  The OAA is primarily a trade/legislative association and the NAO avocates and provides education in several different formats.  Membership in one does not prevent or preclued membership in the others.  How to get involved?  Show up or call and volunteer.  I'm sure all of them would love to have some of your time and talent.

----------


## pbsE46

> I want to be an active member, if that means stuffing envelopes that's fine at least I am doing something to help out or make a difference. :D


That's what I'm talking about :cheers: 

Congrats for being yourself. We need more people like you:)

----------

